# Once again, i need game recommendations!



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

So, some of you know, my birthday was a couple days ago, and i didn't get any presents because i hadn't made a list of what i wanted so now, i'd like some game recommendations.

I have an Xbox, PS3, PSP, Wii, and DS.

Some games i'm considering are 

Metal Gear Solid 4
Dragon Quest V
Super Mario Galaxy 2

Even if i'm considering them, some of them, i just don't feel too excited about..

So, just recommend any game, i'm a little more enthusiastic about first person and third person shooters, action/adventure games, games with good customization (LittleBigPlanet for instance) and games that'll last me long, with good replay value.

EDIT:
A bit of change to the topic, but this is more directed at any PSP/PS3 owners.

Right now, i have a $40 PSN card, anyone know any good downloads?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2011)

What sort of game are you wanting to sink your teeth into?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

AndyB said:


> What sort of game are you wanting to sink your teeth into?


 
Well, like i said i'm a little more enthusiastic about first person and third person shooters, action/adventure games, games with good customization (LittleBigPlanet for instance) and games that'll last me long, with good replay value.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 4, 2011)

Hm, I have a few ideas for recommendations for you... First, let's start with the ones you're thinking about.
Dragon Quest 5... I've played 9 and 6 and have enjoyed both of them, so I'd assume 5 is as fun as them.
Metal Gear Solid 4... Heard good things about it, but never played it.
Super Mario Galaxy 2... Good game, but in my opinion the reviewers idolized it a tad too much.
As for my suggestions, well, let's give a few per platform.
Wii: Donkey Kong Country Returns is a ton of fun (http://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?187-A-Corny-Review-1.-Donkey-Kong-Country-Returns! here's my review on it, by the way) and perhaps Goldeneye 007 if you're looking for a FPS.
Xbox: 360 or regular? If 360, I'd say Assassin's Creed 2 (old, but fun!) and Halo Reach
Playstation 3: Soul Calibur 4 and MAG are very good games!
PSP: Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero is a fun game (I'd buy it on the shop, hard to find in stores) and perhaps Half Minute Hero (though I'm barely on my PSP)
DS: Dragon Quest is a good idea. Also, Pokemon Black/White coming out on Sunday (not sure if you're into that kind of thing)
PC: I'd really recommend Minecraft if you're looking for customization!
I dunno if you have any of these games, but yeah. Let me know if you have any questions or whatnot!


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm going to suggest Fallout 3.
FPS, RPG. Create your own character, level them up how you want. Lots of quests to be done.. yeah!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Hm, I have a few ideas for recommendations for you... First, let's start with the ones you're thinking about.
> Dragon Quest 5... I've played 9 and 6 and have enjoyed both of them, so I'd assume 5 is as fun as them.
> Metal Gear Solid 4... Heard good things about it, but never played it.
> Super Mario Galaxy 2... Good game, but in my opinion the reviewers idolized it a tad too much.
> ...


 
Yeah, nine was good. How would you rate 6?

@AndyB: Ooh, really? I'll keep it in consideration, although my older brother said he couldn't get into Fallout... 2 was it?

BTW, i gotta aim more towards rated T games, since my parents are kinda strict on ratings :U


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2011)

I dunno, Fallout 2 was massively different to 3.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

How so?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fallout_3

You can see the difference.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 4, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah, nine was good. How would you rate 6?
> 
> @AndyB: Ooh, really? I'll keep it in consideration, although my older brother said he couldn't get into Fallout... 2 was it?
> 
> BTW, i gotta aim more towards rated T games, since my parents are kinda strict on ratings :U


 
Mine too, I got lucky with Halo and Assassin's Creed! Rest are T though. 6 isn't as good as 9 actually, but they're both fun. I think 6 has a bit less of a story and just doesn't suck you in like 9 does. Not to mention battles are now random... But all things considered, worth checking out if you're a DQ fan.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Mine too, I got lucky with Halo and Assassin's Creed! Rest are T though. 6 isn't as good as 9 actually, but they're both fun. I think 6 has a bit less of a story and just doesn't suck you in like 9 does. Not to mention battles are now random... But all things considered, worth checking out if you're a DQ fan.


 
Yeah, i think the things like graphics and gameplay is what sucked me into DQ9, DQ6 looks... Not as interesting to me :<

@Andy: D'oh, Fallout 3 _was_ the one my older bro played, silly me.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> @Andy: D'oh, Fallout 3 _was_ the one my older bro played, silly me.


 
Ah okay, no matter. And silly me! It's rated M.. I think. So it'd of been out the question anyway.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 4, 2011)

Got any other recommendations?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 4, 2011)

I did really enjoy Mass Effect 2. Again, RPG, shooter. Sci-fi too. 
But I'm not sure on a rating.

Ghostbusters is a pretty fun game, not that long. But I've been enjoying it.

Shadow Complex, on the XBLA, great arcade title. Very much like the 2D Metroid games.

I'd say pick up Star Wars Battlefront 2 if you can. May not have online.. but it's a blast as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Mar 4, 2011)

Psychonauts is a great platformer if you're into those (sure Raz will agree with me). Provided you don't have a DSi, Minish Cap is a great GBA game, best top down Zelda in my opinion. Okamiden is a good DS game, new too. Can never go wrong with Pokemon as well, and Black and White are coming out soon.


----------



## Caius (Mar 4, 2011)

Mass effect is good. Go for MGS4. It's a bargain and if you like MGS you should jump on it. Not really a fps, but Nier is amaaaaazing <3333 

Letsee... Castlevania LOS, GTA4, Fable 3, Prototype, Bayonetta, Infamous..


----------



## Thunder (Mar 5, 2011)

@Andy : Lesse, i have Battlefront 2, my bros have MA2, just haven't gotten around to playing it.

@Squirrel: I do have a DSi D: I could always whip out my ol' phat DS..

@Zr: Only problem is that it's rated M, right? + i read there's a ton of... Stuff that if i were to play it around my parents, they'd probably freak =P

Also, you guys wouldn't happen to have like reviews/pictures/videos/something that might convince me to get it, would ja?


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Mar 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> @Squirrel: I do have a DSi D: I could always whip out my ol' phat DS..


 
That would work, same thing applies to if you just didn't mention you having a GBA


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 5, 2011)

Super Mario RPG
Kirby Air Ride
SMG2
Spirit Tracks


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 5, 2011)

Minecraft rocks, Amnesia a decent buy, albeit scary as ... well ... scarier than many things.

Nidhogg isn't out, but despite it seeming so simply one v one, it rocks... I tried it and it is just so very great in its simplicity.

ummm ummmm it is hard to make recommendations when I really haven't had time to play much at all... red dead redemption?


----------



## Trundle (Mar 5, 2011)

If you're at all into strategy, Fire Emblem is very good.
Minecraft is always a good choice too. 
If you're a bit into older games, Paper Mario 64 is awesome.


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 5, 2011)

Trundle said:


> If you're at all into strategy, Fire Emblem is very good.
> Minecraft is always a good choice too.
> If you're a bit into older games, Paper Mario 64 is awesome.


 
The first and second Paper Marios are good, but I didn't like the third one a lot.


----------



## marioallstar (Mar 5, 2011)

I would recommend wii points for the wii shop channel because there is a wide selection of games


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 5, 2011)

I highly recommend you try out the Star Wars KOTOR Series on Xbox or PC. 

KOTOR has an absolutely amazing storyline, great characters, lots of customization, & much more!


----------



## Thunder (Mar 6, 2011)

MasterM64 said:


> I highly recommend you try out the Star Wars KOTOR Series on Xbox or PC.
> 
> KOTOR has an absolutely amazing storyline, great characters, lots of customization, & much more!


 
I could swear i helped you, or your brother with something on Kotor, he was asking if you could use it on the 360 i think.

But in other words, i already got it


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 6, 2011)

@Thunder: Oh yeah, I remember now! LOL

I think I asked if I could use it on a 360 or something. To bad Yavin Station is gone for the Xbox version.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 8, 2011)

Yavin Station? :O

Anyway, thanks for the recommendations everyone, but i was a liiiiiiittle too late to get the list to my brothers.

Although, i still got some pretty good games, Marvel vs. Capcom 3, and Vanquish.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Yavin Station? :O



Do you know what Yavin Station is in KOTOR or are you shocked that Microsoft cut the KOTOR (along with the other original Xbox titles) DLC that contained Yavin Station?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2011)

MasterM64 said:


> Do you know what Yavin Station is in KOTOR or are you shocked that Microsoft cut the KOTOR (along with the other original Xbox titles) DLC that contained Yavin Station?


 
The first one.


----------



## MasterM64 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yavin Station is a new area added to KOTOR 1 that can either be downloaded on Xbox Live (that is for the Xbox version) or included in the PC Version of KOTOR. Through Yavin Station, you can acquire the most powerful items in the game (which come with the DLC) ranging from the most powerful Heavy repeating rifle to 2 exclusive lightsaber crystals (they are each an enhancement crystal and color crystal in one!).

The only way to get Yavin Staion now is to purchase the PC Version of the game (Retail or Steam version) which, in my honest opinion, is the best version of the game overall. If you buy it and need help getting it compatible with Windows 7, feel free to ask me about it.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2011)

Ooh, cool, cool :O

A bit of change to the topic, but this is more directed at any PSP/PS3 owners.

Right now, i have a $40 PSN card, anyone know any good downloads?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2011)

I heard Pixel Junk Shooter 2 came out. I haven't played it, but the first one was pretty fun. Plus, I heard it has online play now.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 10, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Ooh, cool, cool :O
> 
> A bit of change to the topic, but this is more directed at any PSP/PS3 owners.
> 
> Right now, i have a $40 PSN card, anyone know any good downloads?


 
For PSP, go with Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero like I mentioned earlier (unless you already have it.) List the games you have for    PS3 and I'll see if I have some suggestions for DLC.


----------



## Caius (Mar 10, 2011)

This is the part when I realize that all the games I suggested ARE rated M. So sorry! Minecraft is pretty good. If all else fails there's the sims


----------



## Thunder (Mar 18, 2011)

@Zr: Heh, don't worry, i actually ended up getting a rated M game for my birthday =P
@Ricano: Oh, really? I'll look into it. Got any videos on it? Or reviews?
@Jami: How expensive is it? I'm planning on getting MGS: Portable Ops, and maybe the first MGS, too.

BTW, anyone know any good cheap games, too? Maybe around $5 or $2?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 18, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> @Zr: Heh, don't worry, i actually ended up getting a rated M game for my birthday =P
> @Ricano: Oh, really? I'll look into it. Got any videos on it? Or reviews?
> @Jami: How expensive is it? I'm planning on getting MGS: Portable Ops, and maybe the first MGS, too.
> 
> BTW, anyone know any good cheap games, too? Maybe around $5 or $2?


 




You know IGN. Giving it a lower score for silly things.


----------



## PaJami (Mar 19, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> @Zr: Heh, don't worry, i actually ended up getting a rated M game for my birthday =P
> @Ricano: Oh, really? I'll look into it. Got any videos on it? Or reviews?
> @Jami: How expensive is it? I'm planning on getting MGS: Portable Ops, and maybe the first MGS, too.
> 
> BTW, anyone know any good cheap games, too? Maybe around $5 or $2?


 
Prinny is 19.99 if I remember right.


----------



## GamerPaul (Dec 23, 2015)

smash bros wii


----------

